
Technical SEO guide - seanwilson
https://www.checkbot.io/guide/seo/
======
seanwilson
Hi, I'm the author of this guide and the developer of the Chrome extension
that goes with it that can check each guideline. This was only released into
public beta recently so I'm keen to get any feedback people might have.
Thanks!

------
mahmudulhasan
how can i get a lots of visitors........ in my website .....?? please help if
u know some thing

